# Watch tools



## Technium (Feb 9, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone know of a half decent set of watch screwdrivers? Ive now bought a couple of sets and both either the tips just bend/twist or the other set are just pants, I also had a reversable set similar to what Roy sells but the point would just spin so they werent much cop either, and ideally I want a good solid set that are small enough for watch screws in bracelets etc.

any links or deals people know about then let me know.

thanks

Colin


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Colin,

Well A*F do some good quality watch screwdrivers, some even in a small rotating holder

Top quality your into Bergeon, but that is quite expensive. The A*F screwdrivers are a good halfway house between quality and price

A set of 5 screwdrivers for around £25 in a plastic pouch

A set of 9 with spare blades and a rotating base for around £65

Search AF screwdrivers on ebay or some watch tool suppliers like Cousins to name a few........


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

I agree with the above, the A*f screwdriver sets are great and reasonably priced


----------



## Technium (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks guys, just bought myself a set of the AF ones on ebay for £25.

cheers

Colin


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Want to have a (careful) stab at changing the links on my GS bracelet so need some quality 1.2mm screwdrivers so as not to botch the job. Need 2 tho as one is required to stop the other screw turning so am thinking 2 x 1.2 bergeons or buy the AF set of 5 and use the 1.0/1.4. Not intending to do much else so think I'd prefer the quality of 2 of the bergeons of the right size versus the flexibility the 5 piece set.

Before I pull the trigger has anyone tried the set from Cousins S20258 as they seem to get a good mention on some other threads and are described as having swiss blades?

Another option would be to buy a bergeon or AF 1.2 and a 1.4 with spare blades assuming the blades fit in all models - does anyone know if they do?


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Anyone in here?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

If it is just for bracelet work, have you considered this? Has the advantage of keeping everything straight and this non-Swiss version is only £17.95 + VAT.










BTW: I would not buy the Indian-made S20258. Better to buy individual Bergeon screwdrivers to suit the job in hand...or a set if you can afford / justify it. Couple of months ago, I switched from A*F to a Bergeon set with hardened stainless steel blades (S32433)... very impressed with them and they are significantly better than the A*F ones that I'd been using for 10 years.


----------



## Technium (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice set those SilverHawk, do you have a link to that set? *dont worry just found it on cousins. thanks

My A*F set arrived this morning and they feel quite solid compared to the cheaper sets I had tried.

thanks all.

Colin


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Cheers Silver Hawk and will check that out. A*F v Bergeon seems divided but am leaving towards 2 bergeons on the basis of buy dear once....


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Edit - smallest screwdriver head is 1.5 which is too large I think. I have a block so will go for the separate screwdrivers and masking tape approach!


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

what is the masking tape approach? - vinn


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Vinn - that's recommended to cover the links n then one through to access the screws in each link to minimise risk of scratching. Sorry if it sound more technical as it's very much a numpty being safe approach !


----------



## Technium (Feb 9, 2010)

Silver Hawk I bought this set but dont know exactly what things are for and theres no instuctions

I get one is the screwdriver the other silver pen thing is I guess to hold the pins but the pins just fall out once you turn the pen over to push on the bracelet. Also theres a cone type thing on the top which has a straight screw driver type thing in it, any idea what this is?

thanks

Colin


----------

